# A VERY ugly BMW!!!



## boriska00 (Sep 24, 2006)

I recall somebody had a site with pictures of people making their BMWs look ugly.

Well, here is a worthy addition.....


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Ahaa people from the Ukraine, but I know they have much nicer ones driving around...


----------



## ZDon (Dec 27, 2005)

*A Very ugly BMW!!!*



boriska00 said:


> I recall somebody had a site with pictures of people making their BMWs look ugly.
> 
> Well, here is a worthy addition.....


Looks like the dude wants to flick a bugger at it. I don't blame him.........:nono:


----------



## boriska00 (Sep 24, 2006)

I"m not form Ukraine, but you are correct.........they have tons of NICE BMWs over there


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Now that's a car the guys from Top Gear should have driven through Alabama. The camo would have blended right in.


----------



## Sirhcrod (Aug 22, 2006)

I think it's beautiful. If you were running from the police you could just park in the middle of the woods and never get caught...

Why would someone do that to their car?


----------



## jbcritch (Sep 27, 2006)

in my neck of the woods we call that camouflage.....:eeps:


----------



## tjgolden (Jan 12, 2007)

boriska00 said:


> I recall somebody had a site with pictures of people making their BMWs look ugly.
> 
> Well, here is a worthy addition.....


What are you talking about. That is an awesome BMW. Where do I get one?? Can you get red flowers? Blue? Purple would be the best.


----------



## 1995_e36M3Blue (May 12, 2006)

lol, they went the cheap and lazy way in making that art car. the whole damn thing is just a wrap like the nascar and monter truck people use.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

1995_e36M3Blue said:


> lol, they went the cheap and lazy way in making that art car. the whole damn thing is just a wrap like the nascar and monter truck people use.


Yeah, at least it can just be peeled off. It's a little interesting. I like it better than the chromed 3er - that thing is just hedious.


----------



## F0KAI (Feb 17, 2007)

wow...when i saw the thread title, i was thinking a dirty azz car with a crappy set up, but it turned out to be a leaf covered frikkin car. What a waste of time whoever worked on that sh!t!


----------



## midnight (Jan 23, 2007)

that design is pretty sweet i must say...maybe not for a bimmer, or any car but the fact that they have that for a car is interesting/unique


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

They should have a bumper sticker that says "Leaf me alone"


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

MrTex said:


> They should have a bumper sticker that says "Leaf me alone"


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## thrive2accel (Mar 16, 2007)

even though this is my first post in here, i must say that id drive it...

$0.02


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Who cares about BMWs, when you are in Ukraine?...blondes....hmmm...... :yummy:


----------

